# My looms & some work in progress



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I thought I'd post some images of the looms we've built the past few weeks. One is the loom with the finished piece that turned into a lot smaller item than I wanted it to be. However, I learned a lot about warps and lengths on that.

This first image is of everything plus the warping frame we've been working on the past few days.








​ 
This 2nd image is of three square looms I got a few weeks ago. We didn't make these. I really don't know what they are used for. I thought they might be continuous warp looms but the pegs and nails don't look right. Any ideas? I put that blue & turquoise yarn on the other night just for fun.








​ 
This image is just my little rigid heddle loom. I bought it several months ago. I think it's pretty old but it doesn't have any kind of markings so I don't really know.








​ 
This image is the frame, or tapestry loom, that we built. We put a stand on it so it can be used on the table, on the floor, or the loom itself will lift up and it sits on my lap while I'm working. I did the twining on the top and bottom of this one. I'm not sure what I'm going to make, probably nothing particular, I just want to make a weaving.








​ 
This is the rigid heddle loom with the only thing I've managed to make still on the loom. It was supposed to be a scarf but I ran out of warp so it's not really anything now.








​ 
And this is the weaving I mentioned above in progess. It ended up being 35" long without the fringe and is about 4" wide. It's made of gray and white cotton. It's too small to actually use so it'll just be my first weaving and I'll probably hang on to it for a while.








​ 
So now ya'll see what we've been making and I've been trying to do. I am taking beginning rigid heddle classes in January so I expect my selveges and the ends and packing to get a bit better.

Between the books I have, the internet, forums like this, and hopefully many classes in the future, I hope to really learn how to do this. It's something I've wanted to do for a very long time.

Debora​


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm wodnering if the one in the second picture, with the wooden pegs, might not be a warping board?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

As for that scarf, call it a man's scarf! Men normally use a shorter scarf, just long enough to cross over in front of an overcoat.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I actually bought those 3 little looms thinking they were warping boards. When I got them home and looked at warping boards online they didn't look the same. I'm probably going to take them to the fiber guild meeting in October. I may donate them for use there if there's any interest.

And I did actually start making that weaving intending for it to be a scarf for my husband. He says I should make a matching one


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

neat-o !! 

That looks like a fabulous dresser scarf to me !!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

The teeth on the beams of your rigid heddle are a common feature on the older Beka looms. But the side pieces look different. Here is picture of Beka I used to have.


The square looms are sometimes called potholder looms and are most often used as continuous warp style. Do a search for "square nail loom weaving" and you'll see some examples.
See my blog: Franco's Fiber Adventure: Search results for POTHOLDER

And if you search for "bastidor cuadrado" you will see many examples from South America of blankets, scarves, and vests woven a square loom with pegs all the way to the corners.
Image Search Results for bastidor cuadrado

I like your frame loom with A-frame stand. Looks very useful.

Have a good day!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Franco, that Beka loom is the closest thing I've seen to what I have. Thank you for that.

As for the little square looms being continuous weave looms, that's what I thought after I looked at warping boards. The only problem I see with that is that the pegs and nails stop so far from the corners. There is a lady at the fiber guild that does continuous weave and I'm hoping she'll be able to tell me what they are for sure. If not, there are enough weavers there that someone should have an idea what they are. I know I really don't think I have a use for them so I'm either going to donate them to the guild or put them out for sale.

That little loom with the stand IS useful. I like that it can be used in so many places. It's also small enough to be portable. I am making heddles for it today so I hope to start weaving on it Monday.

And Miz Mary, I don't think the weaving is really wide enough for a dresser scarf. I wish it were. The gray is the color of my other kitchen so I wish I'd had enough to at least make one kitchen towel. That's what I bought the gray yarn for in the beginning. I bought some maroon to go with it but it ended up being the wrong kind of yarn for that gray to work well together.

What I didn't realize, and I don't yet know how to make it different, is that the weft would so dominate the coloring. What would I do different to make the gray show up more? Pack it looser? Double the warp? I ask this because I have an orange and a taupe I want to put on the rh to make a real scarf but I don't want either color to dominate. They are both finer yarns than the gray or creme in the pics here with the orange being about 1/2 the size of the taupe, so it's really small - not much thicker than heavy 2 ply sewing thread yarn - if any thicker at all.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks so much for the thread on your weaving. I just got into weaving, thinking it would be a great way to use up my hand-spun. The rigid heddle is amazing at how versatile it is, and quick to learn. Didn't think about actually making a loom.


----------

